# die witzigen sprüche in wow...



## Killjan (28. November 2006)

hallo alle miteinander....
an alle die einen beta key haben glückwunsch meiner seits.
was sagen eigentlich die neuen rassen wenn man /witz ingibt?
und wie findet ihr die aderen witze die die chars sagen und könnt ihr mal alle auflisten danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So long
Killjan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoa (28. November 2006)

Ich entschuldige mich für die Unannehmlichkeiten die mein Amoklauf verursacht haben könnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ansonsten würden mich die neuen Witze der Blutelfen und Dranei natürlich interessieren. Der Threadtitel passt meiner Meinung nach auch nicht ganz zum Inhalt.. Ausserdem machen sowieso die Zwergen und Gnome die besten Witze.. die von den Untoten sind am falchesten


----------



## Asteria (28. November 2006)

Ich hab mal das von den Blutelfen abgeschrieben.
Wenn ich noch etwas Zeit habe, schreib ich auch noch das von den Draenei.

*Blutelf (m) Witze:*

Ich könnte wircklich einen Haargummi brauchen.. ja, ihr habt schon richtig gehört.

Wir sind mit den Tauren verbündet? Fantastisch, dann gibt es 2x die Woche Steak.

Das Problem mit diesen Hordencharakteren ist, dass es ihnen an Kultiviertheit fehlt. *furz*

Gib mir die Gelassenheit Dinge hinzunehmen, die ich nicht ändern kann. Den Mut, Dinge zu ändern, die ich ändern kann und die Weisheit... oder gib mir einfach etwas verdammte Magie bevor ich jemanden umbringe!

Ich versuche mir die Arkanmagie abzugewöhnen.. schaut ich habe ein Magiepflaster.

Ich stand also gestern in der Warteschlange vorm Fledermausführer und da war so ein untoter Typ vor mir. Plötzlich lies er einen fahren. *hüm* Er hat nichtmal versucht es zu verheimlichen. Ich weiß ja nicht was er gegessen hatte, aber es ist ihm wohl nicht gut bekommen. Ich dachte mir: "Was ist wohl in dich gekrabbelt und dort gestorben?"

Ist es kalt hier, oder bin ich das?




*Blutelf (m) Flirtsprüche:*

Hey warum kommt ihr nicht hier rüber und... Passt auf die Haare auf!

Eure Augen sind wie der Sonnebrunnen... vor seiner Zerstörung natürlich.

Ich weiß, dass ich den Farbfilm vergessen habe, aber mach doch kein Drama draus Rosi. Bald ist wieder alles klar auf der Andrea Doria.

Wisst ihr was ich an euren Augen so liebe? Wenn ich tief genug in sie hinein sehe, kann ich mich slebst sehen.

Wollt ihr meine Schokoladenseite sehen? *lacht* Das war eine Scherzfrage.. ich habe nur Schokoladenseiten.

Ihr seht fast so gut aus wie ich.





*Blutelf (w) Witze:*

Ich wollte mir in Unterstadt eine Gesichtsbehandlung machen lassen. Habt ihr die Leute da gesehen? Ich habe gesagt: "Du hast keinen Unterkiefer, aber willst mir eine Gesichtsbehandlung machen?"

Spiegel können nicht reden.. zum Glück für euch können sie auch nicht lachen *kichert*

Denkt ihr, dass die Erweiterung mich dick machen wird?

Also... War ich neulich in einem Troll Welnesscenter und  ehe ich mich versah hatte ich plötzlich einen (nicht verstanden) und einen verdammten Knochen in meiner Nase.. mal ehrlich.. wer bezahlt für sowas?

Wie kann ich euch vermissen wenn ihr nicht weggeht?

Also meint ihr ich habe diese Haarfarbe für immer?

Ich hasse Donnerfels.. nirgends bekommt man ein anständiges Steak.




*Blutelf (w) Flirtsprüche:*

Ich bin das Mädchen vor dem euch die FSK gewarnt hat.

Nein, Nein, das werde ich nicht tun... aber meine Schwester schon.

Mein Manadurst bringt alle Jungs auf den Hoch..

Normalerweise reite ich nur auf epischen Reittieren... aber lasst uns drüber reden.

Ist das ein Manawurm in eurer Tasche oder freut ihr euch mich zu sehen?

Ich bin süchtig nach dir, Baby.

Glaubt ihr an Liebe auf den ersten Blick, oder soll ich nochmal vorbeilaufen?


Edit:
Ok die der Draenei:


*Draenei (w) Witze:*

Schaut mal meinen Huf an, sieht der Riss entzündet aus?

Dieser Planet verfügt über ein enormes Sandsteinvorkommen. Die Bwohner müssen unermesslich reich sein.

Single Draeneifrau sucht Schmied mit Schleifscheibe, der sich um sie und ihre wunderbaren Hufe kümmert.

Ich habe ein wunderbares Rezept: Man nehme 2 Gnome und 2 Eier, schlagt die Gnome und trennt die Eier... oder war es.. ach Kleinigkeiten.

Ja, die sind echt.. und man kann Glas damit schneiden.

Warum haben alle Schwierigkeiten mit dem Namen meines Volkes? Es klingt genau so wie man es schreibt.

"Halt an und frag nach dem Weg" ,sag ich, aber nein: "Es ist interdeminsional", sagt er, "Was kann schon schiefgehen?"

Wie genau rast man in einen Planeten? Kann mir das mal einer erklären?



*Draenei (w) Flirtsprüche:*

Die Nächte sind so kühl auf diesem Planeten

Denkt ihr was ich denke? Gut, dann bringt eine ausreichende Ladung Butter und ein Goblinüberbrückungskabel mit





*Draenei (m) Witze:*

Uns war nicht klar, dass "Exodar" in der Sprache der Naaru "defekter Elektroschrott" bedeutet.

Wir haben alles genau geplant. Schritt 1: Wir landen mit der Exodar, Schritt 3: Wir besiegen die Legion und gehen nach Hause. Es fehlt noch eine Kleinigkeit..

Ich liebe diesen Planeten. Ich komme hier her und sehe Kühe und Hühnchen und reite auf kleinen Pferdchen. Dieser Planet hat wircklich alles.

Wisst ihr.. unsere Schwänze tragen zu unserem natürlich Gleichgewischt und der Beweglichkeit bei.

Was soll das heissen, ich habe einen Octopus in meinem Gesicht?

Als ich hier ankam habe ich einen Haufen Juwelen, die sich seit vielen Jahren in Familienbesitzt befanden, verloren. Wenn ihr sie gesehen habt oder in die Finger bekommt wäre ich seeehr dankbar.



*Draenei (m) Flirtsprüche:*
Ich werde euch nun Worte der Liebe in der Sprache meines Volkes zuflüstern: (draeneiisch)

Meine ausdruckslosen Gesichtsvortsätze zittern vor Vorfreude, wenn ich euch sehe.

Wisst ihr.. was im Schattenmondtal passiert, bleibt im Schattenmondtal.

Wärt ihr verärgert wenn ich euch sagte, dass ihr eine schöne (draeneiisch) habt und die andere ist auch nicht schlecht.

Wisst ihr... ich hatte eine Freundin, aber ich habe sie bei einem Absturz verloren. Das war die schlechte Nachricht, die gute ist: Ich bin wieder zu haben!


----------



## White Jen (28. November 2006)

*lach* manche sind ja cool^^

Mir gefällt der letzte am besten^^


----------



## Ravenhook (30. November 2006)

Lolol XD

Die Blutelfen sind ja mal ziemlich eingebildet ... aber ihre Witze auch einfach nur geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melrakal (30. November 2006)

ziemlich krasse Sprüche die die Blutelfen da in nem FSK12 Spiel ablassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MarySilver (30. November 2006)

Melrakal schrieb:


> ziemlich krasse Sprüche die die Blutelfen da in nem FSK12 Spiel ablassen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




schon mal die sprueche der anderen voelker angehoert? die sind auch nicht besser.



Ravenhook schrieb:


> Lolol XD
> 
> Die Blutelfen sind ja mal ziemlich eingebildet ... aber ihre Witze auch einfach nur geil
> 
> ...



es sind elfen. die sind nun mal eingebildet. vor allem, wenn man ihre geschichte betrachtet.

aber ich werde sicher eine ganze weile am gackern sein, wenn ich die erweiterung hab.

vor allem, wenn dann verschiedene chars zusammen hocken und sich witze erzaehlen...wie letztens in xr *immer noch rumroflz*



Killjan schrieb:


> hallo alle miteinander....
> an alle die einen beta key haben glückwunsch meiner seits.
> was sagen eigentlich die neuen rassen wenn man /witz ingibt?
> und wie findet ihr die aderen witze die die chars sagen und könnt ihr mal alle auflisten danke
> ...


uebrigens:

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...5&hl=emotes


----------



## White Jen (30. November 2006)

ist mir egal ob die eingebildet sind^^ Ich mach mir trotzdem eine Blutelfin^^


----------



## Rotti69 (30. November 2006)

/jubeln

endlich knackärsche auf  Hordenseite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## Nimbrod (30. November 2006)

rofl dei flirtsprüche der weiblichen blutefelfen sind ja imba


----------



## Rotti69 (30. November 2006)

Asteria schrieb:


> Nein, Nein, das werde ich nicht tun... aber meine Schwester schon.
> 
> Mein Manadurst bringt alle Jungs auf den Hoch..
> 
> Normalerweise reite ich nur auf epischen Reittieren... aber lasst uns drüber reden.



DAS wars! Ich werde den Ton von nun an ausschalten!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wie will mann sich da noch aufs Tanken konzentrieren?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MarySilver (30. November 2006)

White schrieb:


> ist mir egal ob die eingebildet sind^^ Ich mach mir trotzdem eine Blutelfin^^



mir ist das eigentlich auch wurscht. ausserdem spielen sich arrogante chars besser.


----------



## Bablehelp (4. Dezember 2006)

MarySilver schrieb:


> mir ist das eigentlich auch wurscht. ausserdem spielen sich arrogante chars besser.


aha...is mir jetzt noch nicht unbedingt aufgefallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MarySilver (5. Dezember 2006)

Bablehelp schrieb:


> aha...is mir jetzt noch nicht unbedingt aufgefallen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




hehe...in wow waehlt man leider keine explizite gesinnung...aber trotzdem. arroganz machts recht praktisch,  manchmal...und ne menge spass. ^^


----------

